# How to find tex summary



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

I haven't driven for uber or lyft since October last year. So of course my insurance is not current in their system. All I want is to be able to find my tax summary, since I don't think i qualify to receive a 1099-MISC. I can't get anywhere on the page. It is asking me to update my insurance information with a picture. there is no where else to click on the screen except upload picture. Do I have to do this to be able to get the summary?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Sign in on Uber.partners.com


----------



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Sign in on Uber.partners.com


I just tried the website you suggested and it says it doesn't exist.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Veronicaphone951 said:


> I just tried the website you suggested and it says it doesn't exist.


----------



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> View attachment 202493


it's actually partners.uber.com and when i try that it takes me to the regular log in page which was in my original question. It wants me to upload my insurance information and won't let me go past that. all i want is the tax information


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Check your emails

Next step would be to have your bank print out all direct deposits from Uber and do it that way I guess. Good luck


----------



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

i was finally about to see my tax summary for uber. i did have to upload a picture of my insurance and new registration first. i don't see why this would be necessary to see tax information.


----------

